
The reality distortion field hidden processes - 20100thibault
http://23.23.77.48/wordpress/?p=8
======
fab1an
Based on Isaacson's official biography, the 'reality distortion field'
ascribed to Jobs by Apple employees was more of a euphemism for his capacity
of successfully 'bend the truth' / outright lie for the sake of 'placeboing'
the world towards his vision.

"To some people, calling it a reality distortion field was just a clever way
to say that Jobs tended to lie. But it was in fact a more complex form of
dissembling. He would assert something - be it a fact about world history or a
recounting of who suggested an idea at a meeting - without even considering
the truth. It came from willfully defying reality, not only to others but to
himself." (p. 118)

While it's tempting to 'learn' described techniques, particularly for us
entrepreneurial types, one shouldn't forget that their 'mastery' necessarily
presupposes a flexible attitude towards ethics and to some extent, basic human
decency. Jobs, of course, wasn't exactly a master of either.

~~~
ollac21
I agree with your point, My first draft of the post had a paragraph about
this.

Up to me, Jobs clearly met the criteria of what we call in psychiatry
personality disorders (antisocial: failure to respect others' rights, lying,
cheating, borderline: instability in relationships, and histrionic: excessive
attention seeking).

Yet, I think the RDF can be used as a communication tool instead of a weapon.
An idea is often worthless if it cannot be communicated. Outright stealing of
others' ideas is just an extreme.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
Oh for gods sake, stop. Psychiatry and the labelling of others using medical
terminology is no better than the fourfold system of personality of the
ancient greeks, except that unlike the Greek system, its being abused by
corporations to make money from human misery.

There is no, repeat no, objective test for mental illness of any kind, and
ascribing particular personality disorders to public figures is somewhat like
celebrity gossip, but for psychiatrists. Judge the man on his deeds, don't put
a pseudo-scientific label on him to denigrate personality traits you don't
like.

Full disclosure: I never really liked Steve Jobs, but he accomplished an awful
lot while (apparently) being a dick at times. So what? He doesn't deserve to
be tagged with the stigma of mental illness by someone who may never have met
him in the flesh.

------
espeed
_System 1 is an associative machine. It links concepts (words, images,
memories, emotions) together. At all times, it creates casual stories around
what happens in your life using those concepts. This big web of concepts and
the stories they make are your perceptions._

The big web of concepts is your _perspective_ , which is the result of your
perceptions. This in turn influences your perceptions and may enable you to
see things others don't see.

------
20100thibault
It's nice to know the "reality distortion field" can, and has been learned.

------
bashzor
Any mirrors? Site is down and not google-cached.

~~~
lindenr
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2F23.23.77.48%2Fwordpress%2F%3Fp%3D8&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
GB:official&client=firefox-a) works for me.

~~~
20100thibault
yeah thanks for the link I posted via the Y plugin and sites seems to be down
... sorry for broken link

~~~
ollac21
Thx for sharing, I'm sorry for the inconvenient

